# 40 year old honey locust crotches - FREE



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I have 2 of these that I need to get out of my trailer. The neighbor cut the tree down 2 weeks ago, and I hate to see these used as firewood. Local delivery only. These are very large and heavy. 24" diameter.
bayimg - image: 0922091001.jpg - free uncensored image hosting


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Good looking wood Mike. Is it green? It is pretty hard to turn green but dry it is like concrete. Only wood I know harder is black locust. Sure is pretty wood though when turned.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Bernie;
Yep, it's still green, and I'm trying to unload it while it is.
I got an e-mail from a local gal that wants me to call a turner nearby.
If it falls through, I'll take a chain saw to it, and turn it into big blocks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike 

Get your chain saw out a make a 2 1/2" thick patio table or two out of the great tree....or maybe a great clock for the shop 

======



AxlMyk said:


> I have 2 of these that I need to get out of my trailer. The neighbor cut the tree down 2 weeks ago, and I hate to see these used as firewood. Local delivery only. These are very large and heavy. 24" diameter.
> bayimg - image: 0922091001.jpg - free uncensored image hosting


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That wood would make a nice table. I some other pieces that could become a clock. A fellow just left here with both pieces. He's a happy turner now. :dance3:


----------

